# Preemie Prefolds for Cloth Postpartum Pads



## roses25 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would like to use cloth for postpartum bleeding. I need something that will work well that doesn't cost a lot. Does anyone have an experience with using preemie sized prefolds for postpartum bleeding? What about hemp doublers? I don't have much knowledge about sewing, but if anyone has an easy pattern for cloth postpartum pads that work well and aren't that expensive I'd be open to that too. The postpartum pads that I've seen are so expensive so I'd rather not go that direction.

Carolyn


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

i've used preemie prefolds for postpartum bleeding twice now, and it worked fabulously for me. and i loved being able to toss them in with the other dirty diapers.

christina


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I've read of people using infant size and even regular size! (I suppose if you have really heavy flow!) It seems to make a lot of sense. I hadn't discovered cloth for me or babe when my #1 was born, so I'll definately be trying it this time around. I might try to sew my own, too. There are some patterns out there...maybe another mama can recommend a specific one???


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

I used the preemies for PP flow and they worked great! I wouldn't use infants unless your flow is really heavy, too bulky. I didn't want to buy expensive cloth pads either when these worked just as good. I don't think I'd use hemp though because it might smell.


----------



## tsadiyq (Aug 5, 2008)

I hear ya - I didn't want to spend a fortune on PP pads - so I did a look of research on the internet, trying to find what would be good for me...

At first I tried making my own PP pads, using many moon alterative pattern. While it looks cool and all - it just wasn't the right one...

I looked into using prefolds but I knew it would not come in in time for my recent birth (Jan. 7th)...(my sister had all my stuff and didn't have time to ship it until just a couple of days ago - I should be getting my box, finally!, tomorrow :0)...)

So I went and bought 6 meters of diaper flannel for only $18 (on sale) and made 21 pads, just plain retangle shaped, as accordingly to one website I read, it says that flannel simply do not move around and does not need snaps (I do not have any snap press and I did not want to use velco)

Boy - was I happy!! Not only it can be used in two different ways (one long way for those first few days of heavy bleeding & I used two at a time and one shorter way for the rest of PP bleeding, used two for a short time then back to just one shorter pad) AND! it does not move at all. The only thing, really, is to make sure it doesn't fall out into the toilet...I simply take it out and put in a new one each time I go potty - even if you don't replace it each time, just simply take it out and put it on something close by the toilet and put back after done going potty...

I love not having to use disposable as they were plastic, doesn't breathe and stick to me...especially with my big tear...those flannel were a treat to my sore bottom, absorb well, and so comfy & breatable like using a reg. cotton underwear.

Tehe, take care and hope this helps!
Yvonne


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Cotton pads or diapers stay in place in cotton underwear fairly well- except if you forget it's there and you pull your underwear down, and the pad sticks to you JUST long enough for you to have your butt over the toilet when it falls off. It is NOT fun to fish a cloth pad out of a public toilet and then stick it in your skirt pocket until you can get home. (ask me how I know this.







) It's not as big a deal if it happens at home and you can quickly move the pad into the "used pads recepticle" and grab a fresh one.

I now use a safety pin to hold pads in place- just one pin (small safety pin or a diaper pin; it doesn't matter) on the outside of my undies in front, to keep the pad attached to my underwear when I pull it down.

My set of pads is just some cotton french terry leftover from my diaper-sewing days. I cut it into rectangles and tie-dyed it. I'd planned to sew them into real pads and add snaps and stuff, but I never got around to it, and I find they work just fine as flats. I never even finished off the edges. If you use flannel, the edges must be finished off or you'll have little strings everywhere. Cotton fleece or french terry can just be cut and folded. You can't get much simpler than that!


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

I've done this twice. I took a couple newborn sized pfs, cut them in half, and sewed each half into a pair of underwear. This worked well for all but the first few hours of flow, when I needed a bit more (an extra pf stuffed on top was fine). They also work as menstrual pads. You will probably want at least 6 of them. I just wash them with the rest of my laundry.

I love old diapers! Nothing soaks up liquid like a prefold - when they're too ratty to make good diapers anymore they are still perfect for cleaning.


----------



## TaraRae82 (Oct 16, 2007)

do you need to do any rinsing/spraying for clots that don't get soaked up or just toss in the wash? i'm just discovering cloth and would like to use it for af as well. how many pads do you recommend? is it the same wash routine as cd's?


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I used hemp doublers


----------



## roses25 (Dec 23, 2005)

How do you get the blood out of the prefolds? I don't want to use bleach or anything harsh like that.

Carolyn


----------



## tsadiyq (Aug 5, 2008)

Once used - toss in hamper with diapers...when ready to wash...rinse all in cold water via the washing machine then wash on hot...it gets the blood out. No bleach needed. Just regular laundry soap and vinegar for rinse.

Lately I've been rinsing on hot water too and now my wee one no longer goes red on contact with fabric (cds, clothes, etc)...

HTH!


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

I've used flats - I forget they are there and they fall into the toilet - an economical choice are the Imse Vimse ones from mtdiaperstore.com - but if you don't forget then you're fine - they work great! So do cut up and folded t-shirts.....I use TP to wipe off the clots and throw the cloth into the diaper pail - gets washed on cold then HOT...I hang dry everything...


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have used infant ones and preemie ones with great success.

For right after, I have also used folded up flannel receiving blankets.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roses25* 
How do you get the blood out of the prefolds? I don't want to use bleach or anything harsh like that.

Carolyn

Amazingly, not one of my prefolds or receiving blankets stained.

Otherwise, I would have used hydrogene peroxide.


----------



## LauraReaux (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm planning to use Preemie PFs for this, too! Glad to read this thread.


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

my usual diaper-washing routine gets blood out of the diapers as well. cold rinse with no detergent, hot wash with detergent, extra rinse on warm. no staining!

christina


----------



## wiredpsyche (May 8, 2008)

I started PP with sposies, but quickly moved over to the preemie prefolds that only fit DD for a few days. They're so soft and they absorb so much faster than any of the other materials I've made pads out of. (Although, the monks cloth does come close, it doesn't seem to withstand as much washing as the diaper twill the prefolds are made of.) I personally don't like flannel - its soft and comfy but doesn't absorb fast enough for me.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

The preemie prefolds really are wonderful! I had my preemie and infant prefolds ready before my last birth, and my MW knew I wanted to use cloth pads (though I had disposable chux pads, too). She grabbed one of the prefolds for the move from the birth pool to the bed, and my instant thought once it touched me was, "Wow! This is so soft!!" Definitely the kind of thought you want to have when you've just given birth.









I found the preemie prefolds were plenty absorbent enough, and were great for when you're up and sitting. Not bulky and quite comfy. The infants I liked for nights. I bought soft ice packs from inhishands.com and wrapped one around an ice pack, tucked that in those lovely mesh panties, and it was perfect when lying down. I never needed anything extra, though I was always worried I would!

I did buy a variety of snap-on cloth pads for once I was up and about and dealing with lighter flow, but I could easily get away with going out with a preemie PF, too.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Why didn't I ever think of this? How simple and perfect! That's why I love this board.


----------



## roses25 (Dec 23, 2005)

A lot of people wet pads and soak them in either witch hazel or comfrey and then freeze them. Can you do this with the preemie cloth prefolds also or would this destroy them?

Carolyn


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roses25* 
A lot of people wet pads and soak them in either witch hazel or comfrey and then freeze them. Can you do this with the preemie cloth prefolds also or would this destroy them?

Carolyn

I didn't try that but I think you absolutely could. I'd add another PF in there to absorb the melting liquids, though, I think. My ice solution is posted above and worked great - got nice and cold but also had absorption. I don't think the freezing would destroy the prefolds, though.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

How many prefolds would you go through in one day? Also, what kind of underwear do you wear afterwards? Is there anyway to get those mesh panties is you are having a homebirth?


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I ordered the mesh undies from http://www.inhishands.com/ along with some other postpartum supplies, like peri bottles, cold packs, etc.

I don't remember how many I went through in a day... They are pretty absorbent, so that was never really an issue. I had a dozen of the preemie prefolds plus some infant ones, and didn't start washing for a couple of days.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm expecting my third baby in about 9 weeks and am determined to use cloth for the postpartum period this time. I meant to with the first two kids but I got whisked into those itchy, scratchy, uncomfortable, huge, hot, bulky sposies so quickly both times (even after my home birth!) that I just sort of shrugged and went along with it. I can't sew a stitch so my plan to to use a preemie prefold and a safety pin. This thread has been so fantastic with all the information! :x :grin:


----------

